# Show me your boat



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Woodworkers are a unique bunch gravitating toward a variety of other hobbies outside of woodworking. Trucks, motorcycles, tractors, guns, atvs, chainsaws, they all kinda go together. This thread is for those who also enjoy boating outside of working the wood. What do you have, where do you use it and what do you like most about it? Here's mine; a Starcraft SS180 pushed by an 88hp Evinrude. I take it on Lake Erie when the waves cooperate mostly for fishing and a little water sports with the family. I learned to ski behind a 76' Starcraft also pushed by an Evinrude V-4 quite sometime ago so when I was able to start shopping for a boat of my own I knew what I wanted. Before that I had a Yamaha Waverunner that burned an amazing amount of gas for only being able to carry two people, but cracking the throttle at 30mph and hitting nearly 70mph (no it wasn't stock) 4 seconds later was one heck of a rush but life goes on and I needed something more practical that would still let me get my water fix during the summer.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

My first car was a 1964 Buick LaSabre, 4-door…This classifies as my boat… hahaha… sorry, no pic of it


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

This was our first boat, back in 1976. 16' Tuppins Torino, with a 4cyl Chevy I/O to power it. 
.








.
.
.
Then after about a 5 year lapse, we got one like this. Same make but ours was blue. Had a 150 Merc pushing her. I know what you mean about the thrill of going from just barely planed out to full throttle .. Wow! WHat a rush. 
.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have way too many hobbies - I guess I should elaborate.
We live near a gated community that has a 550 acre lake and to access any of the facilities, you must be invited in or own property within the community. We own a lot and pay the dues etc just to have access to the lake because it's probably one of the best fishing lakes within 100 miles of us. The down side is that we don't even eat fish we catch, we just enjoy catching them. In the spring we will keep some crappie and eat them but the bass thank us occasionally for not taking them home.
We do enjoy a bike ride when it's not too hot. We ride to different restaurants for an evening meal that usually takes up an entire afternoon. Of course there are the occasional ice cream run. We have a favorite place for ice cream that is about 20 minutes away but it almost always takes us an hour to get there. The neat thing about living in a sparsely populated county is that we can ,on a good day ride for several hours and not see more than half a dozen vehicles and only run into one or two traffic lights.
Life is GOOD !


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Roger, I'm sure everyone that's seen a 64' LeSabre would certainly qualify it as a boat, those things are huge!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Well I guess we sailors need a little representation here so I'll lead off. 
(Perhaps I don't belong in this thread as the post referred to what we do "outside working the wood" and my boat falls inside "working the wood") I built her in '06 and have sailed her every summer. In 2014 I spent almost a month cruising the Canadian Gulf Islands (home for me) and the American San Juans finishing off at the Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival in Washington State.

"Friendship"




























Come for a sail with me.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Well I guess we sailors need a little representation here so I ll lead off.
> (Perhaps I don t belong in this thread as the post referred to what we do "outside working the wood" and my boat falls inside "working the wood") I built her in 06 and have sailed her every summer. In 2014 I spent almost a month cruising the Canadian Gulf Islands (home for me) and the American San Juans finishing off at the Port Townsend Wooden Boat Festival in Washington State.
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely bit of work! Good photo.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Well I guess we sailors need a little representation here so I'll lead off.


Ok, I'll follow your lead…










It can go from Key Largo to Miami and back on a gallon of Rum 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow Shipwright, Friendship looks great. Brad, sailing around southern Florida sounds like something I'd much rather be doing than shoveling snow this time of year. I was last sailing in the Caribbean on a 38' something (?) in the summer of 2010 and it really made me want to not come home. That was pretty much the story of the guy we chartered the boat with. He too went down there a while ago and came home and started figuring out how to move down there permanently. Flying off big swells being pushed by a pair of Chevy big blocks is certainly fun, but there's something far more relaxing (and quiet!) about letting the wind push you, fuel costs are substantially lower too.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok….I'll play along…This is my 1999 Ranger 491VS bass rig…It has a 250 ProXS Mercury w/ a 6" offset jackplate, Minn Kota trolling motor, and all the bells and whistles I need to find the elusive micropterous salimoides (bass).....I used to fish money bass tournaments and regular club tournaments….On a good day, my "little red perow" will run about 70-71….I ordered this boat brand new from Ranger, and it's been a good one….


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I had a 18" arima with center and outriggers mainly for trolling off Waianae coast. Got a few marlins etc had to sell it to buy a bobcat. I have a 19.5 ss chaparral now but needs engine work man I miss the water.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

This is my play toy, an 18'6" Sea Ark with a 90hp Merc. It's set up for a pop up blind for waterfowl hunting. Hence the name,"DUCK BANGER". I'm trying to talk the wife into a 175Hp outboard with a jet. She's balking at the 13K price tag.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Might be a little bigger than all the others here. This is what I work on in the summer she is 145 feet long. The F/V Flicka. This is my family business that I have done since I was 12 years old. We fish with nets, not poles so much.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

OK, you win!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll participate. This is a 9' Outcast fishcat gets me into places that are difficult to walk into.










This is a 17' Hyde driftboat use it when I want to stay somewhat dry.










When things get serious this 16" Aire Jaguarundi comes out.










When somebody else does the driving My SIL's J25 on Lake Pend Oreille. My grandson will be driving it before long.


----------

